
Settle for less than $1 Billion Market Potential? - Tichy

======
Tichy
The most interesting aspect of the Sequoia criteria seems to be

"Address existing markets poised for rapid growth or change. A market on the
path to a $1B potential allows for error and time for real margins to
develop."

Would you start a startup that doesn't seem poised for $1B?

~~~
run4yourlives
Why Not? I don't need a $1B return, the VC does!

It's critical not to confuse what a VC considers successful to what a founder
would consider successful. The two are not one and the same.

Getting a VC to fund you is a means to an end, and you do it when you think
(as they say) that you have a $1B idea, since you'll need all that cash to
make it worth anyone's time.

Bootstrapping a company though doesn't have those issues. You should use this
approach when you have an idea that may be profitable and good to you, but
isn't going to change the world. (Note that this definition classifies 95% of
startups out there today)

You only get into trouble when you're looking for VC money for something that
isn't likely to pay off. VC's don't care, because they leverage you as a 1/10
chance already.

